# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  بالله دقق في الصووووووره زين ؟

## 7mammah

*هذه الصوره التي ربح مصممها مليووووووووون دولار في مسابقة فان كوخ
للمواهب بايطاليا

واليكم الصــــــــــــــــــــوره*










*الصوره معبرّه أليس كذلك ؟.؟.؟ [IMG]http://lady7teen.***********/smileys/eyes001.gif[/IMG]*

*ملتووووش*

----------


## fatemah

ههههههههههههههههههههههه وربي حسبتها سيجارةبس طلعت .... خليها مفاجئة للكل اللي يعرف لايقول انا بقولها بعد 5 ردود من ردي ههههه تسلمي خية ع الصورة بجد ابدااااع لاعدمنا الجديد
..][..تحيــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## 7mammah

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه وربي حسبتها سيجارةبس طلعت .... خليها مفاجئة للكل اللي يعرف لايقول انا بقولها بعد 5 ردود من ردي ههههه تسلمي خية ع الصورة بجد ابدااااع لاعدمنا الجديد
> 
> ..][..تحيــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 منوره فطومه والصفحه تألقت بهذا الرد الرائع  

يسلـّـمـك ِ ربي وتسلميلي أنتي على المرور والمشاركه الحلوه

وأوكيه بإنتظار تقوليلنا اللي شفتيه بالصوره ايش هو 

ماننحرم من طلاتك الحلوه

أجمل تحيه

----------


## Taka

*ههههه ليش منو اللي مابينتبه شو هذاك*
*والصراحه فكرته وااااايد حلوه*
*تسلمين اختي ] أنين [* 
*دايما مواضيعج جميله*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هههههههههههههههه الصور مره حلو مشكوره خيوه ربي يعطيك الصحه

----------


## 7mammah

> *ههههه ليش منو اللي مابينتبه شو هذاك*
> 
> *والصراحه فكرته وااااايد حلوه*
> *تسلمين اختي ] أنين [* 
> *دايما مواضيعج جميله*
> *تحياتي*
> 
> *] مهرشاد [*



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ايوه   واااايد حليوه  ههاهاهاها

يسـلـّـمك ربي ويعافيك أخويا الطيب مهرشاد

ردودك تظل أجمل وتنور صفحاتي 

تحيه كبيره ليك

----------


## 7mammah

> هههههههههههههههه الصور مره حلو مشكوره خيوه ربي يعطيك الصحه



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

كل الشكر لكم لمروركم دمعة طفله يتيمه  وعساها دوم هادي الضحكه 

يسلمك  ربي ويخليك

تحياتي

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

مشكوره اختي أنين على هالصوره
من جد روعه
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

> مشكوره اختي أنين على هالصوره
> من جد روعه
> تقبلي تحياتي



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

العفو أختي صرخة الآهات ، والشكر موصول لتواجدك ِ اللطيف

تسلميلي على الرد ّ

ماننحرم من تواصلكم

أجمل تحية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية على هيك صورة

----------


## 7mammah

> يعطيش العافية على هيك صورة



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يسلـّـمش ربي ويعافيش معلمه عفاف 

مشكوره على كرم المرور ومنوره 

أجمل تحيه

----------


## روائع القصص

الصور تجنن

----------


## 7mammah

> الصور تجنن



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شكرا ً لمرورك ِ أختي روائع القصص

وتسلميلي على الرد ّ 

تحياتي

----------


## همس الصمت

*جد فكرته روعه*
*والي يشوفها من اول مرة مايستوعب*
*بس لما يدقق جد يشوف العجب*
*يعطيكِ الف عافية أنين*
*تحياتي ...*

----------


## 7mammah

> *جد فكرته روعه*
> 
> *والي يشوفها من اول مرة مايستوعب*
> *بس لما يدقق جد يشوف العجب*
> *يعطيكِ الف عافية أنين*
> 
> *تحياتي ...*



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

صدقتي أختي همس الصمت فكرته روعه

تسلميلي على المرور والتعليق الجميل

يسلـّـمك ِ ربي ويعافيك ِ

وماننحرم من جميل تواصلكم

أجمل تحيه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

هههههههههههههه
حركة حلوة

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

مشكورة أختي أنين على  الصورة






> ههههههههههههههههههههههه وربي حسبتها سيجارةبس طلعت .... خليها مفاجئة للكل اللي يعرف لايقول





أنا أعرف ويشو بس ماباقول عشان انتين اتقولي

----------


## beauty of life

*فكرة الصورة رائعة وياريت من يتعظ*


*تسلمي اختي على الصورة المعبرة*

----------


## 7mammah

> هههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> حركة حلوة



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وبالطبع لن تفوت هذه الحركه على ملك الصور

ومدامها يعني أعجبت ملك الصور فهي صوره جميله ولاشك 

تحياتي لمروركم

----------


## 7mammah

> مشكورة أختي أنين على الصورة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أنا أعرف ويشو بس ماباقول عشان انتين اتقولي 
> 
> 
> [/center]



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

العفو أخويا ابن محمد وعلي 

والشكر لك كذلك على طيب المشاركة 

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

> *فكرة الصورة رائعة وياريت من يتعظ*
> 
> 
> 
> *تسلمي اختي على الصورة المعبرة*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نعم رائعة الفكرة 

تشكري أختي  beauty of life  على المرور والتعليق الجميل

يسـلـّـمـك ِ ربي ويعافيك ِ أختي

تحياتي

----------


## دمعه الحسين

حياتي تسلميون على الصور  الجميله والله زين بلكي اروح اشارك خخخخخخ
تحياتي 
في امان الله

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هلا بج حبيبتي دمعه الحسين 

منوره أختي ، يلا روحي شاركي بس تطيني نصف الجايزه 

فكرة الرسام زينه وانتي هم فكرتج كلش زينه يلا سويها 

مشكوره اعيوني على مرورج الحلو 

وداعة الله

----------


## ياجرح

صورة مذهلة

في النظرة الأولى طننتها سيجارة بعدين شفت انها انسان في كفن الموت

يعطيك الله العافية

----------


## شموخ عزي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي
يعطيك العافيـه .. أنيــن .. ع الصووره ..
بصراحـه كششششششششششششششششششخه ..

----------


## 7mammah

> صورة مذهلة
> 
> في النظرة الأولى طننتها سيجارة بعدين شفت انها انسان في كفن الموت
> 
> يعطيك الله العافية



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نورتي صفحتي أختي ياجرح سلمت ِ من آلالام الجراح 

وسلمت يداك ِ على هذه المشاركة الجميله  وبالفعل هو ماذكرتيه

ألف شكر على التواصل العذب

أجمل تحيه

----------


## 7mammah

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي
> 
> يعطيك العافيـه .. أنيــن .. ع الصووره ..
> بصراحـه كششششششششششششششششششخه ..



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كلك ِ ذوق اختي احلى دلوعه  ، يعافيك ِ ربي ويسلـّـمـك ِ 

والصراحه أنا أبتسمت لما شفت الخط وقرأت كلمة كشششششششخه 

خطك ِ برضو كشخه  مررره  .. أول مره اشوف مثل خطك ِ

تسلميلي على المرور اختي 

أجمل تحية

----------


## fatemah

اممم
خلاص بقول عديتوا الخمية 
الصورة عبارة عن انسان ملفوف في قماش ابيض ^_^
..][..تحيــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
حركاااااااااااااااااات
شكررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## اعشق ابي

واو مرة حلوة تسلم الايدين

----------


## 7mammah

> اممم
> 
> خلاص بقول عديتوا الخمسة 
> الصورة عبارة عن انسان ملفوف في قماش ابيض ^_^
> 
> ..][..تحيــــــــــــاتيـ..][..



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

صحيح ومثل ماقالت أختي ياجرح اهو كفن 

انتبهي فطومه مو اتقولي قماش ابيض وبس .. تالي يفتكرون  " قماط " لووول

مشكوووره فطومه على الوفاء بالوعد والرجوع لإخبار مشاهدينا [IMG]http://anoon18.***********/expressions/1B(35).gif[/IMG] بما لاحظتيه

وذاكري زين وربي يوفقج ويوفقنا 

أجمل تحيه

----------


## 7mammah

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حركاااااااااااااااااات
> شكررررررررررررررررررا



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تسلمين أختي  عاشقة آل محمد كلج ذوق 

والشكر الج على المرور  ودوم البسمه يارب

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

> واو مرة حلوة تسلم الايدين



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وأنتي مرورش أحلى وأحلى تسلميلي أختي  اعشق ابي

تحياتي

----------


## البريئة

هههههه

اني كشفت السر

هذي مثل شكل انسان 

بس شنو تعبر!

هل تعبر عن نهاية المدخنين الله يهديهم

مشكوووره يا أموره

لاتحرمينا جديدج

تحيــــاتي

----------


## عنيده

الله يعطيج الف عافيه خيوو  انين ع  الصوره .. 



تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

> هههههه
> 
> اني كشفت السر
> 
> هذي مثل شكل انسان 
> 
> بس شنو تعبر!
> 
> هل تعبر عن نهاية المدخنين الله يهديهم
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*مراحب أختي البريئة* 

*كل الشكر لك ِ يالغالية على المرور والتعليق الحلو*

*والصوره بالفعل هي تـعـبـّـر عما ذكرتيه*

*تسلميلي حبيبتي* 

*أجمل تحيه*

----------


## 7mammah

> الله يعطيج الف عافيه خيوو انين ع الصوره .. 
> 
> 
> 
> تحياتي



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*يعافيج ربي ويسلمج عزيزتي عنيده* 

*وكل الشكر والتقدير لك ِ على المرور والتواصل*

*تحياتي لك ِ*

----------

